# Amazon Kindle Fire



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

For those forum members who have received your new Kindle Fire what do you think of them?  I am considering the fire for XMas.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is a thread in the Fire Talk section that has everyone's first impressions. I love mine but hate the location of the period on the keyboard.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jbc--

I've moved your post to our "Fire Talk," our forum for discussing the Amazon Fire.  Lots of threads here for you to read.

I'm enjoying mine; I bought it as a media consumption device, and it works very well for that.  I do not consider it a replacement for either my Kindle or my iPad.  Others' mileage may vary.  

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I love mine but hate the location of the period on the keyboard.


   And here I thought it was just me!  

Other than that, I can't think of anything I dislike. I love the size. I love the price. I'm one of those that likes the Carousel, although as others have mentioned, I wish there was a way to remove something from the Carousel. I have a Droid phone, and I don't want the fire to look like my phone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are also some reviews in the review section.

I'm happy with my purchase. . .I'm sure I've barely scratched the surface of what I can/will do with the thing.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

There's that pesky period on mine, too. Hoping for a software fix for that??

I have mixed feelings about the Fire.  This is the only touch device that I have and I'm looking forward to getting my stylus.  I got it for traveling but find that I'm using it to read news, weather, and check email.  I really don't like trying to type on it.  The main thing that I like is that you can have so many different types of media on it without having to lug a netbook around.  Although I do have a few movies/tv shows, the screen does seem small to watch on.  Maybe because I'm spoiled


----------

